# led reccomendations



## hipster dufus (Oct 21, 2019)

anyone have a brand they prefer. looking to replace my optronics bulb type. need rectangular style.also can anyone list a good website.


----------



## MrGiggles (Oct 21, 2019)

I have been running the ones from Harbor Freight. Haven't had any trouble with them yet. They are mounted low and get dunked every time I go out too.

Their separate wiring kits are seriously high quality too. I was really, really impressed with the size of the wire for the price.


----------



## andreww (Jan 13, 2021)

LED deck light of Leaningtech, I highly recommend it. They are bright enough to light up the deck and I have a switch on each one. Had to make a bracket adapter out of wood to mount them under my gunnels. Love the lights!!


----------



## DaleH (Jan 13, 2021)

MrGiggles said:


> I have been running the ones from Harbor Freight. Haven't had any trouble with them yet. They are mounted low and get dunked every time I go out too. *Their separate wiring kits are seriously high quality too. *I was really, really impressed with the size of the wire for the price.


FWIW I've had exactly the opposite experience in that their WIRING IS TERRIBLE !!!!! and only lasts a few seasons before the insulation dries out and the wiring is compromised. It is also not tinned wire, which is really of benefit is used in saltwaters. I now make my own trailer wiring kits by buying tinned wire online from bulk sources.

Adding to that, I am now boycotting all Chinese-made products where I can (or know of ... ), as many products aren't directly marked with the country of origin. Heck, even Buck Knives now have their blades made over in the People's Republic of China, aka Chinese Communist Party (CCP).


----------



## eeshaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Yep, EXACTLY what Dale said.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jan 13, 2021)

DaleH said:


> MrGiggles said:
> 
> 
> > I have been running the ones from Harbor Freight. Haven't had any trouble with them yet. They are mounted low and get dunked every time I go out too. *Their separate wiring kits are seriously high quality too. *I was really, really impressed with the size of the wire for the price.
> ...



The wires that they include with their light kits are terrible. 

I believe this is the one I was impressed with. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/25-ft-four-way-trailer-wiring-connection-kit-64053.html


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 13, 2021)

Sorry if this takes things off topic. Instead of replacing the who system (wiring, fixtures) is it possible to simply replace the incandescent bayonet bulb with an LED one?


----------



## DaleH (Jan 14, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> Sorry if this takes things off topic. Instead of replacing the who system (wiring, fixtures) is it possible to simply replace the incandescent bayonet bulb with an LED one?


Sure is! SuperBrightLEDs is one source, link = *https://www.superbrightleds.com/search/led-light-bulbs-universal-finder/led%2012%20volt%20bulbs/*


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 14, 2021)

Be careful of where you get those bulb-type replacement LED lamps. I've seen some that give off less light than the incandescent that they replaced. Not a good situation in the back of a 1929 Model A during the daytime.

Just food for thought.....Roger


----------

